# Model number



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

Where can I find model number on this?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

look at the back of the tractor frame for a decal


----------



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi, thanks for the answer😊 have not seen such a mark but possible it is stamped into the bottom so I have not seen it. i'll look a little better and come back with what I find. Is it briggs and stratton engine on these old toro snow throwers


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Esbr. The information sticker is on the lower left rear of the machine and I think the model number is 38060.


----------



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

Then I have looked over the machine and not found marking of any kind. I'm surprised there's no stamp in🤔😊


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

In the Toro 826 Powermax manual (same as yours?? I don't know) it shows:


----------



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

The machine I have is much older than the model called power max. Labelling the machines has probably improved much on the newer Machines.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That era machine would have had a label there as well (or at least in the general area). Perhaps it has been removed or painted over?

Perhaps this manual will be of help? Do you have any specific questions about your machine, I'm sure the Toro guru's will be able to help.


----------



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, thank you. Is it briggs and stratton engine on these old toro snow throwers? I need ignition coil for my engine So to find parts I need and know manufacturer of the engine. 🙂


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes that should be a B & S engine.


----------



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you very much for the answer👍😊We've got until now closer to 5' of snow now so I need to get the snow thrower repaired😥😊


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

38150


----------



## JJinQC (Jan 18, 2021)

I would say the Toro 826 is 38060 year is 1978.
Your picture shows a circular opening in the motor cover (is it for a cylindrical muffler going directly in the motor head?).

I own a Toro 726 which looks very similar in design. The model number is embossed on a rectangular aluminium foil sticker located left on top of the rear panel (model/space/serial). If you did not see it, it might be gone. I feel lucky that mine is still there after 49 years. Pics attached:


----------



## Esbr (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks for the answer to my question, I got bought a Toro 726 and it's exactly the same! And on it sits this brand you refer to showing the image of. I bought it for it was with new 12volt starter and new electronic coil and a set of good tires and in Norway a set of tires cost $120.. 🙂EB


----------



## JJinQC (Jan 18, 2021)

Good for you mine has to start by cord pull.


----------

